# Packing & Shipping Companies Lisboa?



## hutchij (Aug 18, 2013)

Hello: I may be returning to the United States from Lisboa in a few months, and would like to get estimates from firms near Lisboa that could provide packing and shipping assistance for some of my household items, such as clothing, art, dishes, etc. Is anyone aware of any firms in/near Lisboa that could help with such services?

Many Thanks!


----------



## SpiggyTopes (Feb 1, 2015)

Try Santa Fe Relo at Linhó and ask fro João Santos.

No affiliation, just a happy customer.


----------



## hutchij (Aug 18, 2013)

Thank you--I will give them a call!


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

hutchij said:


> Hello: I may be returning to the United States from Lisboa in a few months, and would like to get estimates from firms near Lisboa that could provide packing and shipping assistance for some of my household items, such as clothing, art, dishes, etc. Is anyone aware of any firms in/near Lisboa that could help with such services?
> 
> Many Thanks!


May I ask, without intruding as I assume is the British way, why you are leaving the Portuguese paradise?


----------



## hutchij (Aug 18, 2013)

It's not guaranteed that I will be leaving, but it's a possibility, so I want to have an organized transition if I do head back. The reason for heading back is professional.


----------

